# Connecting two routers in different rooms



## Cathineal (Jul 26, 2010)

I searched the forum, but I'm kind of an idiot, so I'm not sure if something similar enough to this has already been answered, so my apologies if this is a duplicate thread.

What I'd like to do, to me, is pretty simple in theory:
There's a router for the house, and a router in my room. The router through the house currently provides internet access, but only for one device in my room (since I only have one Cat5 cable connector in my room) but I have several devices I'd like to have internet access. I'd like to connect my PC, PS3, and TV all to one router in my room, and connect that router (through the wall) to the router in the other room that provides internet for the entire house. Is that possible and how much of a hassle will it be?

The main router is a Linksys WRT54G and the secondary is (as of now) a Netgear RP614v2, but I may be purchasing a new one since I can't seem to find the power adapter (or a universal in 7.5v)

Here's a cheap image I drew of what I'd like to do, in case my explanation doesn't make sense.










Also, would it need to be a router if I'm not directly connecting the secondary router to the internet? Would a switch still carry an internet 'signal' (excuse my lack of proper terminology) or would the connection coming out of the wall and into the secondary router, since all it would do is carry internet, need to be plugged into the ethernet connection in a router?


----------



## Techyy (Jul 15, 2010)

Its nothing wrong in asking questions, i do not believe that there is a term named "Stupid Questions". This is a forum. If someone says "Its a Stupid Question", then he/she lacks understanding of other's(mind, Knowledge level....etc). People never comes to forums or Blogs, if he/she is too good in everything. There are millions of people on internet who can answer those questions...

Coming to your issue:

As you predicted, you can use router/switch to share the internet connection to your room from your main router(WRT54G).

Difference on using Router & Switch:

If you connect Netgear router, it can be configured in 2 ways, 1.) as router itself, 2.) as switch. If it is used as router then It will act as DHCP server which will provide IP address to your PC, PS3 and TV.

If you connect Switch: WRT54G will act as DHCP server which will provide IP address to your devices, through the switch(in your room). 

I have posted a screen shot below which will give you an illustration so that you can understand it better.

Note:
To use router(Netgear) as Switch, you need to disable DHCP server in the setup page of the router and Ethernet cable from the wall should be connected to one of the LAN Ports of the router.


----------



## VirtualAssist (Jun 17, 2010)

Great information I learn lot from this thanks for sharing .


----------



## Cathineal (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you for responding, I had read those instructions on other people's questions before but I wasn't sure if they would still apply to this situation. Good to know that it seems fairly easy.

Just to be sure though, I could use a switch instead of a router for this and all of the ports would still have internet access? While the important part is getting the PC and PS3 to be able to share files between each other without the slow speed of wireless transfers, I'd get better speeds on all things if they had hard wired internet access also.


----------



## Techyy (Jul 15, 2010)

Let us know if the problem has resolved...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc. Note that you should use the same SSID and encryption key for the secondary router but a non-conflicting channel. I recommend channels 1, 6, or 11 for use for the best results.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## Cathineal (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for your response, and sorry for bumping this so hard, but I just bought a switch for $23 since I couldn't find the power adapter for my Netgear router. It works perfectly after also buying a new NIC. Thanks for your help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

